# Shark pro questions



## simonzr (Jul 7, 2010)

I have been looking at forums / reading reviews and none stop thinking about a cnc router. I am addicted before even owning one. I do have a few questions about the Shark Pro. IMO rockler sells quality products and from what ive seen / read this is a quality product. If I'm wrong please say so. I have been having a hard time finding out what I can expect to get out of this machine (production). I have never seen / touched / smelled / one work in person only videos online. I'm hesitant to buy one without doing so. I would like to start producing signs (in wood) to begin with and see where that takes me. Maybe doing lithopanes / corian work. Typically what kind of time does it take to carve a sign. I know it will vary on the details / material and size. I'm looking for an average. What do you use it for buisness? hobby?. Are you happy with the machine? If you have used it for buisness how long before you have outgrown it and had to upgrade? I guess I'm looking for anybodys $.02. On a side note thats only 170,000 opinions and I would have enough for a shark pro. HAHA. Any and all info is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe if you posted your question on this CNC site you might get some responses


----------



## artezz (Nov 9, 2010)

Chris, have to tell you the truth I like mine. I have had it for over a year and have little regrets, most problems I have had are the operators. I use mine alot and enjoy the hell out of it. I would buy the shark pro plus. if I had the choise, it is a nice up grade. It has a couple of features that I would have like to of had. As for software Aspire would be the way to go. I didnt, but plan to purchase it soon. Good Luck


----------



## gary penwright (Aug 19, 2010)

useing a v bit 10 to 20 minutes


----------



## artezz (Nov 9, 2010)

I like my CNC Pro. I use it alot. Usualy about 8-10 hours aday. But Im not the average user. I have a lot of time on my hansd and this keeps me busy. I have had some Minnor break downs, but have found that the guys at nextwave are great at helping me get back to work. They are acees in my book. I dont do production, per say. LOL I do alot of art work, for freinds. Yes I would like a bigger machine, however I find I can do just about anything I need on the shark pro, with a little planining. Good luck.


----------

